# OSBB and Campagnolo Ultratorque cranksets



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I know that this has been covered in great depth, but I am hoping that someone can do a quick summary of this rather confusing subject. I will be using a Super Record crankset with a 2014 S-Works Tarmac SL4. The Specialized rep told us that there will be Campy adapters included with the frame. Does anyone know what these are and if they are the Wheels Manufacturing solution:

Wheels Manufacturing Bottom Bracket Adapters

I know that C-Bear makes an adapter, but it seems that the Wheels product is the most economical and lightest adapter. 

Are the Wheels and C-Bear products the best (and only) way to go?

I'm confused as to the bearing situation. Wheels says that the Campy bearings are retained and utilized. If so, what happens to the bearings that come with the OSBB frameset?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Since I have no firsthand experience, I can't answer your question, but found this in Specs online manuals:
http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/new/assets/pdf/IG0414_revC.pdf


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks for the post. The Specialized adapters don't look like the Wheels adapters, or the adapters shown on the Campy website. I hate to lose the silky smooth SR ceramic bearings, but I understand that the new frames come with high quality Ceramic Speed ceramic bearings. Two years ago, you voided your Specialized warranty if you installed an Ultratorque crank. It's nice to see a factory supplied solution.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tommyturbo said:


> Thanks for the post. The Specialized adapters don't look like the Wheels adapters, or the adapters shown on the Campy website. I hate to lose the silky smooth SR ceramic bearings, but I understand that the new frames come with high quality Ceramic Speed ceramic bearings. Two years ago, you voided your Specialized warranty if you installed an Ultratorque crank. It's nice to see a factory supplied solution.


You're welcome. Wish I could help more. Maybe consider submitting a question to Spec on their Masterlink site.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

Since the dealer is building the bike, I expect that the included Specialized adapters are what he will use. I'll just cross my fingers...


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I've got no firsthand experience either. It looks like a complicated solution to the problem. I note that Spec don't know the difference between an Ultra Torque and Power Torque crank.

I would definitely ask the shop to remove the Campy bearings and retaining clip carefully, and keep them yourself in case this doesn't work out and you want to try a different solution. To do this they need the tools and experience. Do they?


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

tommyturbo said:


> I know that this has been covered in great depth, but I am hoping that someone can do a quick summary of this rather confusing subject. I will be using a Super Record crankset with a 2014 S-Works Tarmac SL4. The Specialized rep told us that there will be Campy adapters included with the frame. Does anyone know what these are and if they are the Wheels Manufacturing solution:
> 
> Wheels Manufacturing Bottom Bracket Adapters
> 
> ...


My S-Works Tarmac frame did not come with any bearings. I run SR11 and use the C-Bear adapter. I did a ton if research, and that is really the best way to go in my opinion. I got mine 99% of the way in using a headset press, then the remaining two millimeters or so with a rubber mallet. 

I should also add that I initially used the Specialized supplied solution, which was garbage. In fact, it ruined my SR11 bearings because it was so flexy. 

Do it right...get the C-Bear sleeve or use the Specialized crank.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I'm a little more confused than I was. From the Specialized dealer site for the 2014 Tarmac, "Pro-quality, long-lasting and lightweight CeramicSpeed bottom bracket with ceramic bearings for reduced friction." From what I understand, the Specialized adapters do not use the Campy bearings and they are to be removed. 

I contacted Wheels Manufacturing and was told that the Campy bearings are used, and that the adapters press into the I.D of the OSBB bearings. In other words, there are two bearings on both the drive and non-drive sides. Wheels also said that only a SRAM PF30 BB will work. What the ???

I have resisted OSBB but now have no choice. I wish I did.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

tommyturbo said:


> I'm a little more confused than I was. From the Specialized dealer site for the 2014 Tarmac, "Pro-quality, long-lasting and lightweight CeramicSpeed bottom bracket with ceramic bearings for reduced friction." From what I understand, the Specialized adapters do not use the Campy bearings and they are to be removed.
> 
> I contacted Wheels Manufacturing and was told that the Campy bearings are used, and that the adapters press into the I.D of the OSBB bearings. In other words, there are two bearings on both the drive and non-drive sides. Wheels also said that only a SRAM PF30 BB will work. What the ???
> 
> I have resisted OSBB but now have no choice. I wish I did.


I notice campy will be offering a bb30 crankset in the future

2014 Campagnolo Details Emerge ? Internal EPS Battery, BB30 Cranksets & More!

I know this might not be helpful but I would consider using a BB30 crankset with campy chain rings

Pro Bike: Vincenzo Nibali's Specialized Shiv - VeloNews.com


I don't understand what wheels is telling you about their adapter as they have a solution listed for osbb


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

That's interesting that Campy is getting into the BB30 game. Given that the Specialized version of PF30 is proprietary, I wonder if the new Campy system will work. In any case, I certainly hope I don't need to buy another crankset. 

Wheels does have a solution for OSBB, and this is it quoted directly from them: "To use our Campagnolo Adapters for PressFit 30 systems, you will need to make certain to additionally employ the use of our 3.5mm spacers (PF3.5-SPC: Wheels Mfg Specialized FACT Bottom Bracket Spacer Kit ) as well as ONLY a SRAM PF30 bottom bracket.
Our adapter kit will NOT work with the Specialized OE bottom bracket or with FSA’s or even our own Wheels Mfg bottom brackets.
You are correct that the bearings in the PressFit BB remain in place, and our adapters press into the ID of the bearings as the interface point.
I believe it is possible to use the Campagnolo branded adapter for a cleaner solution not having 4 bearings in the bottom bracket area, but as I’ve not researched it, can’t say for certain.
Specialized is making it increasingly difficult to use a crank other than their own with their frames."

You would think that with several years of experience, the whole PF30/BB30/BB86 etc situation would have gotten a little better.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

tommyturbo said:


> That's interesting that Campy is getting into the BB30 game. Given that the Specialized version of PF30 is proprietary, I wonder if the new Campy system will work. In any case, I certainly hope I don't need to buy another crankset.
> 
> Wheels does have a solution for OSBB, and this is it quoted directly from them: "To use our Campagnolo Adapters for PressFit 30 systems, you will need to make certain to additionally employ the use of our 3.5mm spacers (PF3.5-SPC: Wheels Mfg Specialized FACT Bottom Bracket Spacer Kit ) as well as ONLY a SRAM PF30 bottom bracket.
> Our adapter kit will NOT work with the Specialized OE bottom bracket or with FSA’s or even our own Wheels Mfg bottom brackets.
> ...


OSBB both flavors (metal and carbon) can use ANY bb30 crankset

Fsa and sram spring mind and when campy releases their bb30 crankset it will slide right into your Tarmac

OSBB uses a standard 6802 bearing so you can use any bb30 bearing

Osbb is quite the opposite of proprietary, it is an industry standard

Why they call it osbb and cause all of this confusion is certainly a question for specialized 

I don't know who you are talking to at wheels but what they are saying doesnt make sense and is in disagreement with their own documentation

Complete Crankset / BB Adapter Guide

You would absolutely NOT use the 3.5mm spacer when using the wheels campy adapter with sram pf30

The 3.5mm spacer is specifically for the osbb carbon install

For some unknown reason wheels tells you to remove the plastic cup that specialized provides and replace with two pieces, the shim and the pf30 cup

Then you put the 6802 bearing back in and then the wheels adapter goes into that

Why you don't just slide the wheels adapter directly into the bearing without removing the specialized cup is a mystery to me

What is truly amazing to me is what is a relatively simple thing is made so complicated by the companies themselves

And if I were you I would check with praxis and see if their campy adapter is ready

Praxis Works BB/PF30 Conversion Bottom Bracket For Campagnolo - BikeRadar


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm telling you...get the C-Bear sleeve and be done.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

This really is FUBAR, isn't it? I was under the impression that OSBB was Specialized version of PF30. I think I got that impression from one of the other forums on this site. As far as the Wheels solution, based on their email it doesn't sound like a "solution" to me. I've had good luck with other Wheels products, but I don't want to try this.

The Praxis adapter will use the Campy bearings, which are likely at least as good (the SR ceramic bearings) as the Ceramic Speed bearings supplied with the frame. I will email them to see if the adapter is now available. The Praxis adapter is alloy, and two years ago Specialized told me the use of an alloy adapter inside the carbon BB shell would void their warranty. Perhaps that has changed?

It sounds like the adapters that will come with my frame might result in a creaky BB. Since this is the Specialized supplied solution, it seems like this would be the place to start. Are others still having problems with these adapters?


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

tommyturbo said:


> This really is FUBAR, isn't it? I was under the impression that OSBB was Specialized version of PF30. I think I got that impression from one of the other forums on this site. As far as the Wheels solution, based on their email it doesn't sound like a "solution" to me. I've had good luck with other Wheels products, but I don't want to try this.
> 
> The Praxis adapter will use the Campy bearings, which are likely at least as good (the SR ceramic bearings) as the Ceramic Speed bearings supplied with the frame. I will email them to see if the adapter is now available. The Praxis adapter is alloy, and two years ago Specialized told me the use of an alloy adapter inside the carbon BB shell would void their warranty. Perhaps that has changed?
> 
> It sounds like the adapters that will come with my frame might result in a creaky BB. Since this is the Specialized supplied solution, it seems like this would be the place to start. Are others still having problems with these adapters?


Seriously this is not really complicated, it just seems like it

Osbb metal is simply the standard bb30

Osbb carbon and pf30 are not the same, the cups are different sizes

Pf30 cups go into. 42mm opening and are used with a 68mm bottom bracket width

Osbb cups go into a 42mm opening and are used with with a 61mm bottom bracket width

So each osbb cup has a 3.5mm lip

All of these systems use the same 6802 bearing and all of them take bb30 cranks

The praxis adapter is alloy but they use plastic cups to adapt to the shell

http://praxiscycles.com/pdf/conv_kit_osbb.pdf

Cbear is an alloy solution no adapter cups

Cbear has a nice chart

http://www.c-bear.com/image/bbchart-print.pdf


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

No direct experience, but I have read all the threads on this.

I'm with CD.

Purdy, I think you meant 46mm when talking about PF30, right?

After many years reading about and contemplating the BB30 setup, I'm convinced it's poor engineering.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

tommyturbo said:


> This really is FUBAR, isn't it? I was under the impression that OSBB was Specialized version of PF30. I think I got that impression from one of the other forums on this site. As far as the Wheels solution, based on their email it doesn't sound like a "solution" to me. I've had good luck with other Wheels products, but I don't want to try this.
> 
> The Praxis adapter will use the Campy bearings, which are likely at least as good (the SR ceramic bearings) as the Ceramic Speed bearings supplied with the frame. I will email them to see if the adapter is now available. The Praxis adapter is alloy, and two years ago Specialized told me the use of an alloy adapter inside the carbon BB shell would void their warranty. Perhaps that has changed?
> 
> It sounds like the adapters that will come with my frame might result in a creaky BB. Since this is the Specialized supplied solution, it seems like this would be the place to start. Are others still having problems with these adapters?


I tried the Specialized solution...it sucked. Creaky, flexy...bad all the way around. I then tried C-Bear. It's awesome. 

Buy the C-Bear and quit worrying about it. It comes with a sweet set of bearings, the BB cups, and it works awesome. 

Or, don't buy the C-Bear and keep thinking about it. I don't care. I'm done replying...I'm going to go ride my carbon OSBB Tarmac and Campagnolo SR11 crank!


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> No direct experience, but I have read all the threads on this.
> 
> I'm with CD.
> 
> ...


Right, 46mm bb and the bearing is 42mm and is 6806, not a 6802

And after riding and servicing the osbb carbon bottom bracket for a few years I think it is pretty cool


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

The C-Bear chart does a nice job of illustrating the confusion resulting from many different manufacturers coming up with their version of pretty much the same thing. This should keep the adapter people happy.

Praxis emailed me back and unfortunately, their Campy adapter has not been released yet. The C-Bear product appears to be a somewhat expensive and heavy option.

No one has commented on what the included Specialized adapters are, how they work, and why they are good or bad. I'll be anxious to get my new bike built up when my frame arrives, and at this point I'm a little concerned about the BB situation.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

> No one has commented on what the included Specialized adapters are, how they work, and why they are good or bad. I'll be anxious to get my new bike built up when my frame arrives, and at this point I'm a little concerned about the BB situation.


I did, sort of. The Spec drawing shows a bearing pushed into an adapter that's pushed into the frame, with another adapter pushed into the bearing. Not trying to be smart, but does all that sound like a good idea to you?


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

That sounds a lot like the Wheels Manufacturing adapter. This is the installation guide for the Specialized adapters:

http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/new/assets/pdf/IG0414_revC.pdf

The drawing doesn't show a bearing pressed into the adapter, only the adapter being pushed into the OSBB bearings. It shows the Ultratorque spindle going directly into the adapter, implying that the Campy bearings are to be removed. This would imply that the adapter rotates within the OSBB bearings, and that the Campy spindle is solid within the adapter. That sure doesn't make sense...


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

tommyturbo said:


> That sounds a lot like the Wheels Manufacturing adapter. This is the installation guide for the Specialized adapters:
> 
> http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/new/assets/pdf/IG0414_revC.pdf
> 
> The drawing doesn't show a bearing pressed into the adapter, only the adapter being pushed into the OSBB bearings. It shows the Ultratorque spindle going directly into the adapter, implying that the Campy bearings are to be removed. This would imply that the adapter rotates within the OSBB bearings, and that the Campy spindle is solid within the adapter. That sure doesn't make sense...


You are correct, that is exactly what it does

It is essentially a shim to make a 24mm spindle into a 30mm spindle

Again personally if I had to have campy I would buy the specialized crankset and put the campy chain rings on it

Option b would be the cbear adaptor


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I guess I will wait and see and talk with my dealer friends. I'm curious as to what Shimano users are doing. Do the Specialized Shimano adapters work differently/better than the Campy adapters? Shimano bearings are not press fit onto the spindle, so I assume that the Shimano bearings are not used. Do many Shimano users buy the C-Bear adapter for the same reasons people are using the C-Bear Campy adapter?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tommyturbo said:


> I guess I will wait and see and talk with my dealer friends. I'm curious as to what Shimano users are doing. Do the Specialized Shimano adapters work differently/better than the Campy adapters? Shimano bearings are not press fit onto the spindle, so I assume that the Shimano bearings are not used. Do many Shimano users buy the C-Bear adapter for the same reasons people are using the C-Bear Campy adapter?


I think you're confusing yourself on the way this (OSBB) set up works. 

For PF30, there are delrin cups, 6806 bearings and in the case of the conversions, adapters. To my knowledge, there are never bearings pressed into adapters. The adapters reduce the bearings ID to accommodate 24mm spindles. 

As was mentioned, the cups are epoxied/ pressed into the CF BB shell, the bearings greased, then pressed into them and the adapters pressed onto the bearings. The crankset spindle is installed through the BB shell and is supported by the adapters. The only parts that spin in conjunction with the spindle are the adapters and bearings.

Since I'm unfamiliar with Campy, I can't say for sure what bearings are used, but according to the link I provided earlier, all use 6806 bearings.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

PJ352 said:


> I think you're confusing yourself on the way this (OSBB) set up works.
> 
> For PF30, there are delrin cups, 6806 bearings and in the case of the conversions, adapters. To my knowledge, there are never bearings pressed into adapters. The adapters reduce the bearings ID to accommodate 24mm spindles.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. I didn't think that there were bearings pressed into the adapters, but another poster did. However, I still am not grasping how the 25mm Campy spindle interfaces with the 42mm I.D of the 6806 bearings. I'm no engineer and the answer is not obvious to me when I look at the Specialized drawing.

My only experience with PF30 is on my mountain bike with the factory supplied crank and BB.

I guess what is most important is how well the Specialized adapters work if they are installed correctly. A creaking bottom bracket is not going to be acceptable.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tommyturbo said:


> Thanks for the help. I didn't think that there were bearings pressed into the adapters, but another poster did. However, *I still am not grasping how the 25mm Campy spindle interfaces with the 42mm I.D of the 6806 bearings.* I'm no engineer and the answer is not obvious to me when I look at the Specialized drawing.
> 
> My only experience with PF30 is on my mountain bike with the factory supplied crank and BB.
> 
> I guess what is most important is how well the Specialized adapters work if they are installed correctly. A creaking bottom bracket is not going to be acceptable.


The 6806 bearings aren't 42mm ID, they're 42mm *O*D, 30mm *I*D and 7mm deep. The adapter reduces the OD down to 24mm's. Or, in the case of Campy, 25mm's? I'm quoting you on that. I don't know.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> I think you're confusing yourself on the way this (OSBB) set up works.
> 
> For PF30, there are delrin cups, 6806 bearings and in the case of the conversions, adapters. To my knowledge, *there are never bearings pressed into adapters*. The adapters reduce the bearings ID to accommodate 24mm spindles.


I was just reading the instructions under "installing the adapter cups"


> Apply grease to the outer diameter of the OSBB bearings, then *press them into the cups* using the same tool that pressed the cups into the frame.
> Be sure to press the bearings in straight. D


Perhaps it's just our terminology. I was including the 46 to 42mm cups as "adapters" too, as Spec appears to do.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bikerjulio said:


> I was just reading the instructions under "installing the adapter cups"
> 
> Perhaps it's just our terminology. I was including the 46 to 42mm cups as "adapters" too, as Spec appears to do.


It's terminology. There are delrin cups (or if you prefer, adapters) that press into the frame, bearings that press into them and adapters used to accept certain cranksets of 24 (or 25 in the case of Campy?) that press onto the 30mm ID of the bearings, reducing it to ~24mm's.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> It's terminology. There are delrin cups (or if you prefer, adapters) that press into the frame, bearings that press into them and adapters used to accept certain cranksets of 24 (or 25 in the case of Campy?) that press onto the 30mm ID of the bearings, reducing it to ~24mm's.


Glad we are all agreed then.

And yes, Campy spindles are 25mm.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

When I did it the Delrin cups pressed in to the frame, then the Campy cups pressed in to them and the crank was installed using the bearings that already existed on the Campagnolo crank. 

It became obvious that this setup sucked after about 500 miles. 

I think most people use the Specialized crank. It's a great crank.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I will try the Specialized adapters. If they don't work well, I'll either go with C-Bear, or wait for the Praxis Campy version. Parlee has a new Campy adapter, and I have emailed them to see if it is compatible with Specialized OSBB frames.

Adding weight to make my Campy crank work is not ideal. At least the 144g Praxis adapter gets rid of the weight of the OSBB bearings and cups.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

After some thinking, I have decided to capitulate. If the adapters included with my new S-Works Tarmac SL4 frame don't work well with my Campy crankset, I am going to sell that crankset and get a Specialized (or some other kind) crank that will work without adapters. It just isn't making sense to me to spend $170 and add weight to the bike just to use my Campy crankset. I love that crank, but it is just a crankset!

I'm going to start a another thread, but if anyone has advice about using the Specialized cranks with Campy, please chime in


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

tommyturbo said:


> After some thinking, I have decided to capitulate. If the adapters included with my new S-Works Tarmac SL4 frame don't work well with my Campy crankset, I am going to sell that crankset and get a Specialized (or some other kind) crank that will work without adapters. It just isn't making sense to me to spend $170 and add weight to the bike just to use my Campy crankset. I love that crank, but it is just a crankset!
> 
> I'm going to start a another thread, but if anyone has advice about using the Specialized cranks with Campy, please chime in


I'm agnostic when it comes to things like cranks and chains. I have one bike with a Truvativ crank, another with an FSA crank, that are otherwise all Campy. No problem. No reason a Spec crank will not work just fine.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I've been looking at the Specialized OSBB/adapter instruction guide and trying to figure out exactly how things work with the adapters:

http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/new/assets/pdf/IG0414_revC.pdf

I called Specialized today and got this explanation.

Specialized has supplied these adapters for about a year, and I was told that they are made in-house. The Campy bearings are press fit onto the spindle and are to be removed. Campy makes a special tool for this, and if you don't have it, there might be a problem. Since February, Specialized has been epoxying the cups and Ceramic Speed bearings into the frame at the factory. The adapters are pressed into the bearings and then the spindle of the crank is pressed into the adapter. The only difference between Campy and Shimano is that there are no bearings to be removed from the Shimano spindle, and with Campy a wave washer and shim(s) are required on the non-drive side crank arm.

Now the part that is hard for me to understand. Apparently the spindle is fixed within the adapter and the adapter rotates within the Ceramic Speed OSBB bearings. This is what it looked to me on the drawing, but I guess I am going to have to see it to believe it.

Specialized built 99 of a 2013 $14,000 Venge with Campy EPS Super Record, including the crank, and Mike Sinyard's name is on the frame. This makes me think that the adapters must work well if they are installed properly. I'm crossing my fingers.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## c-bear (Jun 4, 2012)

*various c-bear osbb*



tommyturbo said:


> The C-Bear chart does a nice job of illustrating the confusion resulting from many different manufacturers coming up with their version of pretty much the same thing. This should keep the adapter people happy.
> 
> Praxis emailed me back and unfortunately, their Campy adapter has not been released yet. The C-Bear product appears to be a somewhat expensive and heavy option.
> 
> No one has commented on what the included Specialized adapters are, how they work, and why they are good or bad. I'll be anxious to get my new bike built up when my frame arrives, and at this point I'm a little concerned about the BB situation.


Just check into the forum.

1. wgt 
Dont know the wgt of other options but Bjorn from this forum showed our osbb-shimano option is 127gm vs 144 of another solution provider.
https://www.facebook.com/cbearCeramicBottomBracket
Have not kept up with how diff. options work, some with 4 bearings all together…. c-bear will not claim the lightest solution (it could be) but a more long-term, an install-and-forget solution


2. price
apple to apple
when u deduct the ave. cost of reputable ceramic bearings, our alum bb housing is not at all expensive compared with the various plastic options out there.
Just research within this forum, we have some very convinced users. 

3 another important factor to consider : power transfer
alum bb require higher specification tolerances and allows less flex c-bear not only resolve the annoying creaking problem that many has discussed in this forum. Also when there is flex, some of the power from your peddling is lost, not transfered to the wheel – that is probably one annoying factor that cyclists in this forum group would hate to sacrifice!

We have diff bb to fit specialized "special PF30" frame - so YOU get to choose the crankset , not the frame determines which crankset fit! If you want to fit a Rotor 3D+, you can too!
OSBB Bottom Bracket|C-BEAR.COM Ceramic Bearings 4 Bicyles|BB30 Specialized crankset


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

C-Bear, Thanks for the info. I am curious as to why the Campy 25mm C-Bear adapter for Specialized OSBB is a full length sleeve, while the C-Bear adapters for FSA, Shimano, and other 24mm spindles are just the end cups without a full sleeve?

C-Bear bearings have a reputation for high quality, and I will consider using your Campy adapter. I guess I am a little frustrated that my Campy Super Record ceramic bearings can't be used, nor can the Ceramic Speed bearings that come with the frame. Your price seems very fair considering ceramic bearings are included. I'm trying to avoid having three sets of ceramic bearings, two of which I will have no use for.

On another subject, I noticed that you make ceramic bearings for Specialized mountain bike PF30. I have had lots of wear problems with the standard bearings. Can we order your bearings and adapters through our shop from a US distributor? 

Thanks


----------



## c-bear (Jun 4, 2012)

*c-bear osbb mtb pf30*



tommyturbo said:


> C-Bear, Thanks for the info. I am curious as to why the Campy 25mm C-Bear adapter for Specialized OSBB is a full length sleeve, while the C-Bear adapters for FSA, Shimano, and other 24mm spindles are just the end cups without a full sleeve?
> 
> C-Bear bearings have a reputation for high quality, and I will consider using your Campy adapter. I guess I am a little frustrated that my Campy Super Record ceramic bearings can't be used, nor can the Ceramic Speed bearings that come with the frame. Your price seems very fair considering ceramic bearings are included. I'm trying to avoid having three sets of ceramic bearings, two of which I will have no use for.
> 
> ...


@Tommyturbo:
Your experience with Specialized MTB PF30 bearing is not isolated. You will have better result with c-bear osbb MTB PF30bb both because of the alum housing and our MTB ceramic bearings. Could we communicate further by email direct, info[@]c-bear[.]com, thks. We participate in the forum merely to clarify confusion and/or just to present our point of view.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

This story has a happy ending for me. I went with the C-Bear Campy adapter for OSBB PF30. My shop installed it without issue, and I have done two rides on the new bike. I'm using the same Super Record crank I have used with two other bikes, and it is totally quiet and feels rock solid. Perhaps it is just "new bike syndrome," or maybe the SL4 OSBB is inherently stiffer than my threaded SL3 was, but the crankset feels stiffer in the new bike. In any case, the C-Bear adapter is certainly not wasting any energy due to flexing.

I was so pleased with how things went with my Tarmac, I ordered the C-Bear PF30 kit for my S-Works Epic MTB. 

How does one go about posting a photo into a thread? I would like to post one of my complete new bike.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

when you hit "reply" a box appears with a row of symbols above the top. click on "insert image" and then follow instructions to load image either from a website, or upload from your computer. size is restricted so you may need to reduce.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

For some reason, I am not getting any symbols above the reply box. When I "go advanced," I get the icon symbols below the box, but nothing above. I downloaded a photo of the bike for my signature photo, but that is not showing when I reply to a message???


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

tommyturbo said:


> For some reason, I am not getting any symbols above the reply box. When I "go advanced," I get the icon symbols below the box, but nothing above. I downloaded a photo of the bike for my signature photo, but that is not showing when I reply to a message???


suggest you post in "site issues" forum with specifics of your OS and browser.


----------

